# ottaa ilmaveivit



## Gavril

Päivää,

Täällä Jyrki Kataisen kerrotaan sanoneen,



> Kaaduin kotipihalla nahkapohjakengillä yöllä ja otin kunnon ilmaveivit. Pääni osui pihalla olleeseen ainoaan kukkaruukkuun, Katainen kertoi Savon Sanomien mukaan.



En tiedä, mitä tarkoitetaan lauseella "otin kunnon ilmaveivit". Tähän asti olen ymmärtänyt "ilmaveivin" tarkoittavan jääkiekon liikettä, jonka toteuttaminen vaatii mailaa ja kiekkoa, mutta tässä yhteydessä Katainen näyttää kaatuneen "omin päin" eli ilman mitään välinettä.

Voisitteko kuvata minulle (vaikka karkeasti), millaiseen liikkeeseen on viitattu lainaamassani lauseessa?

Kiitos ja hyvää vaalin jälkeistä tiistaita


----------



## Hakro

Erityisesti poliitikoilla mutta myös monilla muilla ihmisillä on taipumus ottaa joku muotisana käyttöön sellaisessa yhteydessä, johon kyseinen sana tai sanonta ei missään tapauksessa kuulu ja johon se sopii huonosti.

Ilmaveivi luistelutappelussa tarkoittaa ymmärtääkseni (en tiedä jääkiekosta mitään) hyvin hallittua liikettä, joka johtaa toivottuun tulokseen. Kataisen ilmaveivi ei ollut hallittu, ja tulos oli kaikkea muuta kuin toivottu.

Uskoisin Kataisen tarkoittaneen ilmaveivillä sitä, että tapahtuma tuli täydellisenä yllätyksenä; hän ei tehnyt ilmaveiviä vaan "otti ilmaveivin", kiepsahti ilmassa ympäri pystymättä torjumaan tällaista liikettä, samalla tavalla kuin maalivahti luistelutappeluottelussa.

Tämä on tietenkin vain omaa arvailuani.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Erityisesti poliitikoilla mutta myös monilla muilla ihmisillä on taipumus ottaa joku muotisana käyttöön sellaisessa yhteydessä, johon kyseinen sana tai sanonta ei missään tapauksessa kuulu ja johon se sopii huonosti.
> 
> Ilmaveivi luistelutappelussa tarkoittaa ymmärtääkseni (en tiedä jääkiekosta mitään) hyvin hallittua liikettä, joka johtaa toivottuun tulokseen. Kataisen ilmaveivi ei ollut hallittu, ja tulos oli kaikkea muuta kuin toivottu.



Luulin että _ilmaveivi_ viittasi tietynlaiseen kiekolla tai mailalla tehtyyn kaareen (katso esim. tässä). Tärkeintä tässä yhteydessä kuitenkin on, että (kuten alla sanot) Katainen ei tehnyt ilmaveiviä, vaan sen otti.



> Uskoisin Kataisen tarkoittaneen ilmaveivillä sitä, että tapahtuma tuli täydellisenä yllätyksenä; hän ei tehnyt ilmaveiviä vaan "otti ilmaveivin", kiepsahti ilmassa ympäri pystymättä torjumaan tällaista liikettä, samalla tavalla kuin maalivahti luistelutappeluottelussa.
> 
> Tämä on tietenkin vain omaa arvailuani.



Kiitos -- onko muuten _luistelutappelu _sinun keksimäsi ilmaisu? Googlaamalla löysin vain yhden tuloksen tälle sanalle.


----------



## sakvaka

Itse taas tulkitsin "ilmaveivin ottamisen" vain "lentämiseksi ilman halki". Sanonta on joka tapauksessa selvästi Kataisen itsensä keksimä.


----------



## kirahvi

Viime keväänä, kun Suomen jääkiekkomaajoukkue palasi MM-kisoista, joku joukkueen jäsenistä kaatui laskeutuessaan alas lentokoneen portaita. Tätä kaatumista alettiin myös kutsua ilmaveiviksi, kun hyvin nopeasti tapahtuman jälkeen Youtubeen ladattiin video, jossa tämän kaatumisen taustalla on Antero Mertarannan ilmaveivi-selostus.

Kaatumisen kutsuminen ilmaveiviksi ei siis ole Kataisen itsensä keksimä ilmaus, mutta kohtalaisen tuore sanonta kuitenkin.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Kiitos -- onko muuten _luistelutappelu _sinun keksimäsi ilmaisu? Googlaamalla löysin vain yhden tuloksen tälle sanalle.


Taitaa olla... mielestäni sana kuvaa hyvin tätä lajia.


----------

